# I'm doing better!



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

HiI'm doing a lot better!







My leg trouble is going down a lot. I hope it will goes off.I'm continuing the HT with the CD. I'm still on side 3







.Since pain is of major trouble for me, I'm visualising the wheel as a representing the pain, spasm and sensitivity of my bowel. So I press the left pedal to slow down the wheel and so the pain







.It's about all for now.Just wanted to let you know I'm still there and alive and looking to your advises.Have a nice day!----------------- Bye


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Bernard,Thanks for keeping us updated. I do hope this visualization will work for you with the pain. One thing I must say from personal experience, sometimes pain can be an indicator of other problems besides IBS, so if ever the nature of the pain changes or gets worse from what you "know" to be IBS pain, then get it checked out by a doctor. Sometimes we IBS sufferers blame all pain on IBS as the cause, and sometimes it is another source.Take care and our thoughts are with you!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Great to hear Bernard, I hope you continue to do well and let us know of course how your doing, but I am really happy to hear your doing better.Marilyn also brings up a very good point to be aware of.Keep us updated and its sounds good on what your doing with the wheel.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

That's wonderful news, Bernard.







Here's hoping things continue to improve for you.







JeanG


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Thank you cookies4marilyn and Eric for your advices.No, there is no change in the pain pattern. I feel the spasms even when they are travelling along my colon from right to left. No sharp pain. This type of pain is more usual in the morning as soon as i awake. In the day i usually don't feel bad.They did last year, an ultrasound and they didn't find anything. My Med when he is pressing my tummy to feel it inside didn't found any abnormalities like something bigger.Anyway, i continuing the HT.Have a nice day.----------- Bye


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

BernardGreat to see things are going well for you!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

bernard, still doing okay? I hope so.


----------

